# Ron Chapel



## Kenpodoc (Aug 26, 2005)

On Kenponet Mr. Parker Posted on 08/25/2005:



> During our lives we choose to do many things. We choose our hobbies and our passions that are outside of our jobs and our families. Kenpo is a choice for so many. People choose it as a hobby or an activity or for what ever reason they wind up here.
> 
> Kenpo for me has been a choice for me as well. Not as simple of a choice since it has involved every part of my life, my friends, my family and my social life, my career and my art. Mostly all of my memories have been somehow related to the martial arts industry. But I have chosen to be here or at least stay here.
> 
> ...



Doc,

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  We've never met and yet I appreciate your time, patience and effort responding to my questions and sometimes ignorant statements. It is never easy to be a patient but I hope all goes well.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 26, 2005)

My prayers are with Mr. Chapel and his family.

:asian:


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 26, 2005)

absolutely, best wishes and speedy recovery :asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 26, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> On Kenponet Mr. Parker Posted on 08/25/2005:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## The Kai (Aug 26, 2005)

Here's to getiing back on his feet real soon


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 26, 2005)

The "Hawkman" is praying for you Doc.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 26, 2005)

Mr. Chap'el is recovering from his procedure. All went well operatively, and positive outcomes are expected. Please continue to send your good vibrations, as the post-operative stage can be as fraught with risk as surgery itself. True to his deeply-felt role as a kenpo teacher, he could be heard murmuring as he woke from anasthesia, "you got to fix your feet".

Best Regards,

Dave Crouch


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 26, 2005)

My good vibes go out to you Doc for a speedy recovery! :asian: So get well soon and when you are all better I'll even let you take that pull! :uhyeah:

All the best,
MJ


----------



## Brad Dunne (Aug 26, 2005)

To Doc,

The warriors path is always filled with unknowns. How the warrior reacts to these unknowns gives other's a view of the person within. There are however, some unknowns that the warrior cannot respond to and this is where the folks that know the warrior and those that respect the warrior can and should come to his assistance, even if it is only in good thoughts. So Doc, you have an Army of good thoughts offering their courage and determination for you to rebound from this temporary obstruction in your journey in the arts. :asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Aug 26, 2005)

speedy recovery "me old china",

Richy


----------



## dubljay (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope you enjoy a full and speedy recovery.  Take care sir.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


 -Josh


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 26, 2005)

Indeed, speedy recovery to you Dr. Chapel.


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 26, 2005)

Best of luck Doc and speedy recovery


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 26, 2005)

You are in my prayers Ron. 

God's Blessing,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 26, 2005)

A prayer for you and your family, from me and mine.

 Oss,
 -Michael


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2005)

All love and empowerment - I pray you heal quickly, easily and completely.

 G Ketchmark :asian:


----------



## kevin kilroe (Aug 26, 2005)

Doc,

My thoughts and prayers are with you, as are Stephanie's. May the Force be with you!

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you are doing well   Take it easy as you can,

David.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 26, 2005)

Give em Hell Doc, and don't take any crapping from the nursing staff.  Speedy Recovery Sir!!


----------



## Bode (Aug 26, 2005)

I want to know: 
 1) Did he bring his gun into surgery? 
 2) Who is he going to kill for making this public knowledge? (EP comes to mind...)
 3) Is he giving lessons while in the hospital... hey, really, I wouldn't put it past him!
 4) Will he punish me for showing up randomly at the hospital this Sunday?

 Seriously, Doc will be fine. However, like everyone else, my thoughts are with him. As my instructor and friend I hope the best for Doc. 
 -Brad


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 27, 2005)

All of my best wishes and thoughts go out to you sir.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2005)

Speedy recovery Sir!


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 27, 2005)

OK Shrfu!!!  It's been 24 hours.  You planning on sleeping all day???? 

Glad to hear you came through "relatively" unscathed and I wish for you a very speedy recovery.

Looking very forward to October.  %-}


----------



## Dan G (Aug 27, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery from all of us in the UK.

Dan:asian:


----------



## Rich_Hale (Aug 28, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Ron.  See you soon.


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 29, 2005)

My prayers are withy you Doc. God Bless and take care. You will be up on your feet in no time.

 "I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me"


----------



## Shortay (Aug 30, 2005)

Adding my best wishes to those here - although obviously I have been aware of the dates and keeping you firmly in my thoughts.

Been sending positive vibes over the Atlantic.

Take care, and I'll be over in a week!

your English daughter,

Claire x


----------



## spiderboy (Aug 31, 2005)

All my best wishes, speedy recovery Dr Chapel.


Alex
BKKU


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Sir,

Just read Mr Parkers' comments on your recovery process over on Kenponet. I would like to add my Wish to those here for a possitive journey on your road to full recovery.

Respectfully,

Jonah


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Mr. Parker's update on Kenponet:



> He had a surgery that could have left him a quadrapalegic, but so far he is recovering day by day with no effects of the negative. He is in extreme pain and the healing process is going to be a long process.
> 
> However, all is not over he still has one more to go. So your thoughts and prayers are still needed and encouraged.
> 
> ...




We wish you well,

Jeff


----------



## parkerkarate (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope everything is going well. And wish Mr. Chapel a speedy recovery. You have my best wishes.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad to hear the surgery went well & best wishes for a speedy recovery, Sir!  While reading the earlier posts about your condition, the following quote from one of the "Infinite Insights" books came to mind:

"So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit,
It's when things seem worst that you mustn't quit."

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Kenpoist (Sep 5, 2005)

Doc,

Keep fighting the good fight and get well soon.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

I ve never met you in person but I do appreciate your input on things here, and especially since you know what you are talking about having experienced a lot of MA history first hand.  God Speed and a Speedy Recovery.


----------



## Doc (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks to all of you who expressed such kind words and well wishes. It really has meant a great deal to me. Although I am not up and around, the first surgery seems to have been successful and with the help of vicodin, I can at least watch some football on the road to recovery.

Many of you have been so very kind to me with your emails and thoughts. I really, really appreciate it, and once again my sincere thanks to all who expressed such positive and heart warming sentiments. You're the best.

God Bless you all

Ron Chapél


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 10, 2005)

Doc,

_NOT THE RAIDERS AGAIN!_  :xtrmshock  I have enough to contend with having to chase that kid in the Raider's jersey off my lawn!  

Glad to hear you are doing a little better.  You mentioned that the first surgery went well, do you need to have another surgery?  I sure hope not.  

Feel good,
MJ


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 10, 2005)

Glad to see all is well with you sir. Nice to have you posting with us again.
 :asian:


----------



## Doc (Sep 10, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> _NOT THE RAIDERS AGAIN!_  :xtrmshock  I have enough to contend with having to chase that kid in the Raider's jersey off my lawn!
> 
> ...


It seems vicodin and the Raiders are a natural combination.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 10, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> It seems vicodin and the Raiders are a natural combination.


Expecting a painful season are you?


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you are doing better Doc.  Once you are completely back on your feet again maybe we can talk about bringing you up to the Great White North for a weekend.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome back.  It was a good weekend for football in Austin.

 Feel better soon!!!

 -Michael


----------



## Doc (Sep 12, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  It was a good weekend for football in Austin.
> 
> Feel better soon!!!
> 
> -Michael


Thank you sir.


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 12, 2005)

God Bless you Doc, I know you will be up and at 'em in no time..but dont push yourself take the time recover right.....
im glad everything went ok.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 12, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  It was a good weekend for football in Austin.


Hey watch it! I watched that college football game! I wasn't happy with Zwick's performance. :jedi1:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 12, 2005)

Needless to say, I was.


 -Michael


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 12, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you who expressed such kind words and well wishes. It really has meant a great deal to me. Although I am not up and around, the first surgery seems to have been successful and with the help of vicodin, I can at least watch some football on the road to recovery.
> 
> Many of you have been so very kind to me with your emails and thoughts. I really, really appreciate it, and once again my sincere thanks to all who expressed such positive and heart warming sentiments. You're the best.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, you curmudgeony old grump. Hope to see you soon.

Regards,

D.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome back Dr. Chapel . It's much more fun with your wit around these boards .


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome back Doc.
 We keep you in our prayers.

Brian Jones


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ron,

I don't know you but have read the Infinite Insights and seen your name on the pages. I have been close to your location but never had the opportunity to see you in action. 

Hope to, next time I go to the big city. Getting old is tough, but the other alternative aint good either. It takes some time to get over multiple operations soooo, don't push it. Take care.

Harley


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 13, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you who expressed such kind words and well wishes. It really has meant a great deal to me. Although I am not up and around, the first surgery seems to have been successful and with the help of vicodin, I can at least watch some football on the road to recovery.
> 
> Many of you have been so very kind to me with your emails and thoughts. I really, really appreciate it, and once again my sincere thanks to all who expressed such positive and heart warming sentiments. You're the best.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, sir! I am glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery. I remember Vicodin. Ugh, better than the pain but I hate medication! Best of luck and hope to see clips of you back on the mat soon.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 14, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Although I am not up and around, the first surgery seems to have been successful with the help of vicodin.
> Ron Chapél


 
 Damn!  The Dr.'s said they did all they could..... but you pulled through anyway........... :angel:!

 :ultracool


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Welcome back, you curmudgeony old grump. Hope to see you soon.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> D.


Hey, I ain't no grump.


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Damn!  The Dr.'s said they did all they could..... but you pulled through anyway........... :angel:!
> 
> :ultracool


Yeah, and I'll call you and deal with you personally.


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you all. Very kind indeed, except for that Goldendragon fella.


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2005)

Harley Quinn said:
			
		

> Hi Ron,
> 
> I don't know you but have read the Infinite Insights and seen your name on the pages. I have been close to your location but never had the opportunity to see you in action.
> 
> ...


So, how's the Joker?


----------



## Seabrook (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad to see you posting again, my Kenpo friend.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 14, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> So, how's the Joker?


Oh, he has been hanging out with Bud and Lou. What a trio Hahahahahah...

Harley


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey the crickets are gone and I can hear the voices again.

Welcome back. Old Timer.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Hey the crickets are gone and I can hear the voices again.
> 
> Welcome back. Old Timer.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not a ....... "Timer."


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Glad to see you posting again, my Kenpo friend.
> 
> Jamie Seabrook
> www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


Thank you sir. Trying to get ready for Nebraska next month.


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 14, 2005)

And Nebraska is getting ready for you too!


----------



## Rich_Hale (Sep 14, 2005)

Over the last month Doc and I have been writing some extesive Emails to each other.  The reason is - Mr. Parker set him and I up to be training partners, some twenty odd years ago.  He and I never really had the opportunity to fulfill Mr. Parker's wish, and have just lately stared to become reaquainted.

The topic of our conversations have mostly been about Mr. Parker and who he was, and what he wanted for his system of Kenpo, but another chapter of our conversation has been about those Kenpo men, and women, who are truely searching for Mr. Parker's system of Kenpo . . . and how few of those there really are.

To each and every one of you, who have shown concern form Mr. Chapel - I salute you and give you all my respect. 

As, you are among those who recognize Mr. Chapel as one of the best, and even more importantly - as a teacher of Kenpo who Mr. Parker wanted us to follow.


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome back sir.

Hope you are feeling able to give another seminar in the UK some time soon, I'm looking forward to getting knocked out again...


----------



## Doc (Sep 17, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Welcome back sir.
> 
> Hope you are feeling able to give another seminar in the UK some time soon, I'm looking forward to getting knocked out again...


Thanks Simon. Have you stopped smoking yet?  I'll see you in the UK next year. Promise.


----------



## Doc (Sep 17, 2005)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Over the last month Doc and I have been writing some extesive Emails to each other.  The reason is - Mr. Parker set him and I up to be training partners, some twenty odd years ago.  He and I never really had the opportunity to fulfill Mr. Parker's wish, and have just lately stared to become reaquainted.
> 
> The topic of our conversations have mostly been about Mr. Parker and who he was, and what he wanted for his system of Kenpo, but another chapter of our conversation has been about those Kenpo men, and women, who are truely searching for Mr. Parker's system of Kenpo . . . and how few of those there really are.
> 
> ...


Awfully tall words Rich I'm not sure I deserve, however I always have the best interest of Mr. Parker's work first at heart, just as you yourself do. Thanks much.


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 17, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Thanks Simon. Have you stopped smoking yet?  I'll see you in the UK next year. Promise.


Working on it sir, I have enrolled in a stop smoking course being hosted by my employers, so I'm hoping for the best...
Great to hear you will be back at Mr Mills' again next year, I will be looking forward to seeing you there sir.:asian:


----------



## donald (Sep 17, 2005)

God Bless you all

Ron Chapél[/QUOTE]

Sir,

May GOD continue to bless you by HIS SON, and through HIS SPIRIT,
 in your recovery.

By GOD's Grace,
Donald(1st John 1:9) :asian:


----------



## Big Pat (Sep 17, 2005)

It is good to see you Doc getting back in the swing of things and doing what you do best. Just in time, I think the "assimilation" was wearing off.

Be safe and strong.

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## Kalicombat (Sep 17, 2005)

WELCOME BACK DOC!! Hope you are recovering well and watch those Vicodin. I was on them a few years ago for an ACL injury and I started LIKING them Way too much. 

WHEN YA COMING TO TEXAS???

Gary Catherman


----------



## Doc (Sep 18, 2005)

Big Pat said:
			
		

> It is good to see you Doc getting back in the swing of things and doing what you do best. Just in time, I think the "assimilation" was wearing off.
> 
> Be safe and strong.
> 
> ...


Stop it! It hurts when you make me laugh!


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 19, 2005)

Kalicombat said:
			
		

> WELCOME BACK DOC!! Hope you are recovering well and watch those Vicodin. I was on them a few years ago for an ACL injury and I started LIKING them Way too much.
> 
> WHEN YA COMING TO TEXAS???
> 
> Gary Catherman


You know, you are probably only about a 16 hour drive from Omaha...   hahaha


----------



## TwistofFat (Sep 19, 2005)

Ibid.

*"welcome back"!

Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Doc (Sep 19, 2005)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> Ibid.
> 
> *"welcome back"!
> 
> Regards - Glenn.


Thank you sir.


----------

